# You know you are a dog person when.....



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

...you would rather be with your dogs than any human in your life.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Also, you are offended that one of your dear friends sends you a card that says, (front) "Pets are great" (inside)..."But they're no substitute for real friends." Real friends? Uh, my dogs are my best friends, thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You don't get offended when people refer to you as the "dog lady" of the group. 

(Sorry these are separate.)


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol I saw a study saying that most people would save their dog over their best friend in the case if both were trapped in a burning fire.

Typos I am really bad with multi tasking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Lol I saw a study saying that most people would save their dog over their best friend in the case if both were trapped in a burning fire.
> 
> Typos I am really bad with multi tasking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


100% true for me!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We are bad friends. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You change your shopping habits; find stores to shop in that allow your dog.

You plan your vacation around activities you can do with your dog.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

The prospect of going to a party is much better when you find out there will be a dog there.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ApricotsRock said:


> The prospect of going to a party is much better when you find out there will be a dog there.


even better if your dog is invited too. Haha


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

You buy a farm that will be good for your dogs (set far enough off the road that no one will run out on the road and if they bark, you will have no close neighbours to worry about them barking); when you're talking about something funny your dog did, and your coworkers say, "Oh I love dogs too but they tie you down," you simply cannot relate! You renovate your house to make your dogs more comfortable, with a fireplace near the entry and stone floors so when the dogs come in muddy or wet, they can dry off by the fire and you can sweep up sand more easily. And finally, your vegetable garden is behind a fence and the rest of your fenced yard is a big, plain, grassy field 'cuz you don't want the dogs eating any nasty flowers or shrubs  OH, and when you notice your dogs have somehow wiggled your strawberries through the garden fence and eaten them, you think that's funny and clever.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When you plan shopping trips around what stores allow dogs and order everything else online..... When your freezer has only the dog's food in it...... Where, if you find a dog hair in your food, you keep on eating.... When you are invited to someone's house, they understand that your dog is coming too (and when you don't bring it, they ask where it is LOL!).......
When it no longer makes you gag when you do a poop check for worms....... When YOU 'move over' on the couch so your dog has room to stretch out.... When you have poop bags or treats in the pockets of all your clothes, in all your purses, in your car's glovebox etc........and you always carry an extra leash in case you run into a lost dog......


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poodlemaniac, I also got my furniture for my dog's comfort. It is big enough that all four dogs can sit in it at the same time. I think the dog uses the sofa more than us. It is also the perfect height for even the smallest dog. ...not to mention the changeable cover. I am never getting rid of this IKEA sofa. 

Molly, I have eaten more dog hairs than Id like to admit and I think it doesn't freak me out anymore. Like you said...I just keep going lol. I also shop and eat at places that have a lot of dogs. I love to sit, eat, and drink while dog watching.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

When you walk into the matress store and they ask what size of bed do you want and without skipping a beat say "one that will fit me and my two standard poodles" and without judgement or hesitation the salesman replyed "you need a king"


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> You know you are a dog person when.....
> 
> You raise your kids with dogs and they grow up, move out and get married. They each get a dog and you are pleased about the way their dogs are treated and handled. Both are rescued dogs and they handled the process expertly! It's really fun to hear them say 'My dog did this or that...' or 'I'm really glad to have my OWN dog.'


----------

